# Big red came a runnin'



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Went out at 10:00 a.m. and called in a big red fox out of a fence row to my right at about 100 yds. Being out of season I watched him run to my downwind side. He still had some good fur on him. But oh what a cool rush !! Best therapy in the world. Just had to share. Tom


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice calling best therapy in the world is right. Nothing better than seeing something come to a call. Congrats on the red.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good job. I called in a lot of foxes this winter but I usually just letem walk. It was starting to get madning when I would make a stand and along would come another fox haha. Bot of well I could have worse problems than that


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had to let it walk, unfortunately out of season. Just got my blood pressure going. Coyote still in season though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A little heart pumping never hurt anyone, good job bones.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds exciting, Tom. Enough to get you through a weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, Now is a good time of the year to pack a camera especially if not all the predators are open to shoot!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I need to get a new one. I have an old Olympus that takes beautiful stills but no action or distance to it. Been looking though. I just love the experience. Some guys get frustrated but it's a gift to be able to get out. Being all busted up makes it an even better blessing !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom, you are right it is a blessing. Do you guys still have snow on up there...? How about ice on the ponds ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No snow and thin ice. Freezing cold though. 15 degrees this a.m.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems a s though winter is not over yet in many places.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Its still winter here to. Its been pretty rotten out the last few days. Me and the girlfriend did however manage to get 3 coyotes today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Got pics ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job Poe !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep freezing here today also at night...in the 20's clear and cold. Snow to the north about .5 hour drive. Ponds are open here but too cold to go swimming yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It should hit 80* here today.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep your 80 degrees Don...I am beginning to enjoy this weather. Cold enough but not too cold. Personally I like it cool or cold.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Up here the snow was not as much as normal and some areas are getting thin in the trails. Other areas still have plenty of snow and the temps are not that high yet. When it is time for the snow to melt I want it to stay around longer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know your feeling Barry.

Have you heard if the fishing industry will be affected by whats happening in Japan ?


----------

